# strange inline caps? pd silver or ?



## wpg (Jun 21, 2011)

hello all

im new to this site and i have been takeing apart some rf electronics and i found inside some caps rated 1kv they are metal bright like sliver however when i melted a cap it took extream heat and a long time to blob useing a oxy acceteline torch 

im just wondering if anyone else has seen thease little caps 

i spent much time reserching the part numbers without any luck online 

i expext them to be caps as how they are marked 1kv 

might they be pd?

thanks for your responces i will post a few pictures of what they look like 

wpg


----------



## Militoy (Jun 22, 2011)

Maybe you could at least share whatever other markings might be on the cap - as well as some kind of physical description, other than "silver'. Your question is kind of similar to a person asking on an automotive forum "how fast will my car go?", without any other info. :roll:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2011)

Did you check them with paper? Are you sure they are not (whatever) tin plated? You can dissolve some in HCl/Cl or AR and test with DMD for Pd.


----------



## qst42know (Jun 22, 2011)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tantalum


----------



## wpg (Jun 22, 2011)

thease are not any normal caps 

they are thred in solid white metal caps i think as they are marked 1kv witch is clearly the voltage rateing .. now they may be ac caps they came out of very expencive rf amps for the catv system 

so far i have collected around 250 grams of them ..
i can provide make and modles of the trunk amps they came from 

i will take a few pictures today and post them here 

so i dont know how fast the car goes but i think it is a car .. here are what is marked on the caps i have around 3 or 4 diffrent sizes of them some were from fiber nodes some linex's and the big ones from the trunks.. 

markings 
the small ones have no markings \
middle size are marked CMI 258331-21 
the large ones are marked T .01Z also marked CMI 103A 1KV
and marked T 1000 P there are 3 or 4 diffrent marked large ones and weigh about 3 grams each 

they look like silver almost the same as my .925 ring 
but it takes too much heat to melt for it to be silver as i have tryed i melted some .925 with the same torch and it was almost an ounce took maybe 10 min to blob i melted one of the caps around 3 grams and it took a lot longer to melt let alone blob so not sure exactly what they are .. they are quite soft i can shave it with a knife easy and cut with clippers with little effort they are not plated it is the same metal all the way through

wpg


----------



## wpg (Jun 22, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> Did you check them with paper? Are you sure they are not (whatever) tin plated? You can dissolve some in HCl/Cl or AR and test with DMD for Pd.



do you mean like a streak test to see if anything is removed to the paper i have herd that silver may leave a line on paper .. 
never tryed it just hear say .. 

knowing how much a fiber node is worth a line ex and trunk amps i expect them to be of value as there really wasent much else inside the amps of any value the prices of a node is around 1800 line ex's are 600 - 1000 ea and trunks up to 2500 ea .. 

i had 4 skids of rf amps .. around 250 amps 

darn near got them all taken apart ! 

it was no easy job! 

wpg


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 22, 2011)

wpg said:


> patnor1011 said:
> 
> 
> > Did you check them with paper? Are you sure they are not (whatever) tin plated? You can dissolve some in HCl/Cl or AR and test with DMD for Pd.
> ...




Tin will leave gray mark on paper. Nearly every metal is silver-white apart from copper and gold. Colour is not indication in your case - only that you can say that it is not gold or copper. All other options are still available.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 22, 2011)

Photos?


----------



## Militoy (Jun 22, 2011)

wpg said:


> thease are not any normal caps
> 
> they are thred in solid white metal caps i think as they are marked 1kv witch is clearly the voltage rateing .. now they may be ac caps they came out of very expencive rf amps for the catv system
> 
> ...



From your markings, I'm guessing Corry Micronics, Inc. in Corry, PA. They are a manufacturer of specialty filters, microwave equipment and feedthrough and disc capacitors. A picture might help.


----------



## meng2k7 (Jun 22, 2011)

i guess its a tanatalum chip capacitors, if they are colored black or yellow. :|


----------



## dtectr (Jun 23, 2011)

Is one terminal of the capacitor marked with a significant line/mark that corresponds with a "+" on the board it came from?


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 23, 2011)

It is a guessing game till he will not upload few pictures. :roll:


----------



## dtectr (Jun 24, 2011)

Maybe he's going to "corner the market" & make a million (dollars, that is). :x :lol:


----------



## Findm-Keepm (Jun 26, 2011)

Look anything like these?

http://www.cormic.com/Products/PDFs/FT2-01-XXXX.pdf

Silver plated, brass body. If they look like these, take a file to it and see.

Cheers,
Brian


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 26, 2011)

He was not even in last 5 days. I guess we let this topic to die unless he shows up and upload few pictures as he promised.


----------



## dtectr (Jun 26, 2011)

I second the motion. All in favor?


----------



## Claudie (Jun 26, 2011)

Aye....


----------



## wpg (Jun 29, 2011)

patnor1011 said:


> He was not even in last 5 days. I guess we let this topic to die unless he shows up and upload few pictures as he promised.



you know some funny thing happens to my computer when i come to this site 
hummm it has crashed twice in the last week .... reason i did not get the pictures online .. 

any how they may well be filter caps they provide the power "ac" witch drives the amps so they must filter it from the combined ac and rf .. they are located at the pos and the neg coax connection 

they thred in to the alum caseing they are an inline style unit meaning power enters 1 end and exits the other there is 1 on the neg connection and 1 on the pos connection 

now i have melted a few of them useing oxy/ propline torch just yesterday 

something strange happened first it turned golden yellow with some slag on it i chiped off the slag underneath was gold 1 side the other more pt than silver but lighter in weight than pt so i remelted it agin and a lot more slag was formed and my metal blob droped to a 10th of the size .. strange .. 

so i melted another for some time useing the same torch and it turned compleatly to slag/ carbon like material 
not metal at all is it possible to voliconize gold? because this is what apeared to happen so i took the glass like stuff i was left with after cracking it with plyers to the volt ohm meter .. it is conductive and has high resistance before i tested a metal blob that is in yellow metal form and the resistance is under .5 ohm after extream heat the resistance is like 250 kohm so i thought it may be the caps or whatever they actually are but this was not the case i took some gold wire i found in the amps and did the exact same thing to it and ended up with a non metal conductive material that does not look like carbon 

is it possible to over cook a metal ?

i will try to get some pictures of it online 


wpg


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

Cooking a metal or melting it is not the way to test it.
Do you have an acid testing kit for precious metals?


Here is a good book to read;
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=54&t=2357&p=91479&hilit=Testing+Precious+Metals+C.M.+Hoke#p91479

Jim


----------



## wpg (Jun 29, 2011)

well i melted it cuz that is what i have .. plus there is shit inside the component aswell as sloder and when i melted it poof the shit was gone so was the solder the good metal was left behind in a blob ... simple and it works quite well 
considering im topping 6000 deg 

no i dont have a test kit at this time . 

some metal gets white hot and spatters while being melted and other metal goes molten clearly visable the 2 metals while being heated when the temp right 1 metal melts long b4 the other 

and when i giver heat for a while she turns carbon like but a colour all its own .. 

dont mind me im rediscovering the next new element 

wpg


----------



## wpg (Jun 29, 2011)

Findm-Keepm said:


> Look anything like these?
> 
> http://www.cormic.com/Products/PDFs/FT2-01-XXXX.pdf
> 
> ...



can you post the pic as your link wont work on my computer

thanks 

wpg


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

wpg said:


> dont mind me im rediscovering the next new element
> wpg



You aren't going to discover it where you are looking.

Jim


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

How about in one of these links?

http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0oG7kjm5AtOflAA09FXNyoA?ei=UTF-8&p=types%20of%20capacitors&fr2=tab-web&fratt-portal-s

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capacitor


----------



## qst42know (Jun 29, 2011)

Some metals vaporize, and some are even quite toxic when they do.

What was it you were trying to accomplish?


----------



## wpg (Jun 29, 2011)

i dont just look in junk electronics 8) 
but the process of changing from metal to whatever it is now will never change and i did discover this with the junk electronics however i have changed a few metals to this stuff and with out being able to change it back to a metal it did not loose much weight at all but converted the entire metal alloy to this brittle material it is highly reflective but far from shiny as well i did acomplish this to a rock too and i think it is because the heat

i dont know thought i would share it and see if anyone else has done the same .. 

i will add pics if my computer dosent crash agin .... 

wpg


----------



## wpg (Jun 29, 2011)

jim no not at all like those 

im quite formilliar with electronics and as i said i have only seen thease in the rf amps 

has anyone ever taken apart a TRUNK amp ? 
if you have you will have seen them as they still use the darn things today . there aint a lick of info on the net about them i spent many hours looking 

so im guessing it is the only reason the amps cost so much money 

wpg


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

How about in this link?
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0PDoS0h6QtO3BUAyWmJzbkF?p=rf+amp+capacitors&fr=&ei=utf-8&x=wrt&y=Search


----------



## wpg (Jun 29, 2011)

qst42know said:


> Some metals vaporize, and some are even quite toxic when they do.
> 
> What was it you were trying to accomplish?



goal was to melt all 300 grams i have to a single blob and get it tested and sell it!
should be easly done but aint nothing just that easy so i have rediscovered 


wpg


----------



## jimdoc (Jun 29, 2011)

It was probably worth more as a working part than a melted blob of metal, as I doubt it was any type of precious metal anyway.
You should learn to test for precious metals before you break out your torch.
Your torch will just make a blob of an alloy out of all the metals. If you find a precious metal part, you want to try to separate it from other metals, not melted it with them.

Jim


----------



## wpg (Jun 29, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> How about in this link?
> http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/images;_ylt=A0PDoS0h6QtO3BUAyWmJzbkF?p=rf+amp+capacitors&fr=&ei=utf-8&x=wrt&y=Search



i wish it was that easy but its not they are motarola rf amps and line ex's 24mhz to 1ghz push and pull class a amps 
toroide driven transistors 

from late 70's to early 2000's the transistors are costly about 300 bucks each new but simply useless unless your in sat comunications or rf or ... well ill leave that there i cant sell the amps working as you need a licence to even handle them .. 

if i was to fire up an amp with in mins the crtc and the black heli boys show up and just take you away so i dont play with them .. and i wont sell them i want to scrap them for the metals but cant find out diddly about them online .. 

so i torched them to see what happens 
and that is what happened 

wpg


----------



## wpg (Jun 29, 2011)

ill get my camera and take a picture tommorow as it is not hear with me now then you can see what im messing with 

save a lot of bs just 1 picture 
they are not you normal caps 

and most likely only used in comm equip where ac and rf run down the same line like i have just explained

wpg


----------



## patnor1011 (Jun 30, 2011)

This whole thread is just waste of time unless you post pictures. I can guarantee that you do not have anything unique or some spaceship technology and your parts in question will be quickly recognized by somebody. 
Your approach to problem is wrong. Firstly you create even bigger problem by talking what you see and what you think. It dont work this way, everyone see things differently. Provide pictures if you want any help. If not then you can talk about what you think you have and nothing will happen. You may be very well just wasting your time and your torch gas.
Secondly - correct approach is to identify or test *then* recover or sell. You try to recover something you dont know nothing about only your hopes (Did I see you mention Pt? :roll: )
Talking about something that costed 300$ way back is not a sign of content. Many times it was technology and patent not metal content what you paid for. We sometimes scrap highly specialized telecom or military equipment where price run in tens of thousands or even hundred of thousands when new.


----------



## glondor (Jun 30, 2011)

You are on the wrong track here in more ways than one.


----------



## wpg (Jun 30, 2011)

glondor said:


> You are on the wrong track here in more ways than one.



well if you think .. all to there own thoughts 
i got the huge pile of amps i have for scrapping .. they cost me my gas .. they all worked and were removed from service right off the poles all amps were working just fine 
i took them apart 

besides clearly so few will ever get there hands on this equipment it is no surprize not 1 of you know what im talking about ... 

and im on the wrong track .....? yawn that is why i now have a replacement for THE DIODE 
aint that some XXXX and i doubt it will ever burn out 

:mrgreen: 

wpg 

hells that anyways hear it regrows teeth :mrgreen:

im takeing pictures and will up load them shortly


You are expected to use polite language on this forum

Harold.


----------



## vovikk (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, at last someone will go from letters to PICTURES!!!!

I will wait for them UNpatiently.....


----------



## kurt (Jul 1, 2011)

wpg

I don’t think anyone here is deliberately saying you are wrong about your caps or deliberately avoiding giving you the answer to your question --- in fact --- we would like very much to give you an answer to your question --- that is what this forum is all about!!!

However – we can not answer your question if you do not provide us with the right information

That is what others have tried to explain to you – that you are not providing the right information in order for us to provide you the answer you are looking for.

Lets start here – Yes it is true that electronic equipment contains precious metals (or PMs) However – just because an electronic device is a vary expensive piece of equipment – does not mean it is expensive because it has LOTS of PMs in it. --- It could simply be very expensive because of the technology that went into developing it.

The amount of PMs in electronic is only part of the cost in them – most of the time a “Very Small” part of the cost. Technology & manufacturing cost is the “Far Greater” cost & therefore the greater expense to the buyer.

Next – the PMs in electronics are only used in certain place’s because of there application & the purpose they serve

The reason you are being told that you are most likely looking in the wrong place by focusing on this cap – is because “MOST” caps do not have PMs in them. MOST caps have aluminum in them – nothing more. The exceptions being the VERY SMALL multi layer caps (which have palladium in them - & tantalum caps (also “small” caps) & tantalum is not a PM – its an expensive metal sold by the pound – not by the oz.

Next – There is simply “No Way” to determine if the metal you have is a PM by melting it & explaining how it melted &/or what it looks like when melted – It Just Does Not Work That Way. There are just way to many “other” metals that melt &/or look like PMs – but are not at all PMs

The ONLY way to determine if the metal you have is a PM or not is to test &/or process it chemically.

So now – if you take & post a picture of the cap you are asking about - & someone on this forum has done the chemical testing on one like it – they will be able to answer your question

Also – the amps you have will most certainly have “some” PMs in them --- The question is are they high value PM electronics – or low value PM electronics – a question that can again only be answered if you post a picture of the circuit boards

Kurt


----------



## Harold_V (Jul 2, 2011)

Our friend, wpg, shows all the signs of being a troll----not much more. Might be a good idea to let this thread die unless he posts some pictures and acquires a better attitude. 
Never lose sight of the idea that some folks seek others that agree with them, and are often not even remotely interested in knowing the truth. If that be the case in this instance, time is being wasted. We have done our very best to prevent this forum from losing its credibility----which we do by presenting fact, not fiction. 

Harold


----------



## Militoy (Jul 2, 2011)

Harold_V said:


> ....We have done our very best to prevent this forum from losing its credibility----which we do by presenting fact, not fiction.
> 
> Harold



He kind of lost my interest with the claim of a “new replacement for THE DIODE”. The current state of technology is actually pretty darn good – so I have a difficult time accepting that someone having trouble identifying a capacitor type would be likely to have improved upon the existing parameters: 
Lower forward and reverse recovery? (currently essentially zero)
Switching behavior vs temperature? (current performance independent of temperature)
Higher electrical breakdown field? (current technology 10x more than Si & GaAs)
Higher thermal conductivity? (current technology over 3x that of Si & almost 10x GaAs)
Improved bandgap? (bandgap of current technology 3X that of silicon)
Higher temperature or frequency range? (operating temperature range up to 300oC and frequencies currently in excess of 1MHz)
Positive temperature coefficient of VF? (already there)
Easily paralleled for higher current? (already there)
I utilize tens of thousands of diodes annually in extreme applications – and my job depends on them NEVER “burning out”. I would be very interested to learn how a new replacement might improve on the diodes already available off-the-shelf. Maybe they’re made from the element ‘Un’ (Unobtainium)?


----------



## dtectr (Jul 2, 2011)

AdamAntium 8) :lol: 
Hey - it works for Wolverine!


----------



## kurt (Jul 2, 2011)

It could be worth 100s of millions

He's found it & he's not ging to share it till its been listed on the periodic table credited to him - wpgium


----------



## dtectr (Jul 2, 2011)

kurt said:


> It could be worth 100s of millions
> 
> He's found it & he's not ging to share it till its been listed on the periodic table credited to him - wpgium


 :lol: :lol: 8)


----------

